# Création d'un logiciel



## Spiderman_ge (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

voilà ayant un peu de temps à perdre  l'idée de me créer une app Mac m'est venue... La première question et premier problème que je me suis posé c'est : " mais qu'est-ce que je dois utiliser pour ça ? "

Donc je me tourne vers vous, qui je l'espère, pourrez m'aider


----------



## CathyGYM (30 Décembre 2010)

> voilà ayant un peu de temps à perdre  l'idée de me créer une app Mac m'est venue...



La première question à se poser est de savoir ce que tu veux faire avec ton application... Les outils à utiliser peuvent en dépendre... 
Quelles sont tes connaissances en informatique. Si tu pars de zéro il te faudra probablement un peu plus de temps à perdre 
Tu as des outils disponibles sur ton mac (de base) qui sont Applescript et Automator, ou tu peux télécharger real studio (payant, mais version d'essai gratuite 30 jours, voire plus si nécessaire) :
http://www.realsoftware.com/download/?lang=fr

N'hésites pas à détailler ta question... Ce sera plus aisé pour te guider


----------



## Spiderman_ge (30 Décembre 2010)

CathyGYM a dit:


> La première question à se poser est de savoir ce que tu veux faire avec ton application... Les outils à utiliser peuvent en dépendre...
> Quelles sont tes connaissances en informatique. Si tu pars de zéro il te faudra probablement un peu plus de temps à perdre
> Tu as des outils disponibles sur ton mac (de base) qui sont Applescript et Automator, ou tu peux télécharger real studio (payant, mais version d'essai gratuite 30 jours, voire plus si nécessaire) :
> http://www.realsoftware.com/download/?lang=fr
> ...



Okok vais voir si y a possibilité de trouver des tutos sur ces outils de base... j'ai quelques notions de mes cours d'informatique mais bon ça tournait sur du windaubse alors sait pas si ça fonctionnerait pareil sur Mac...

En fait je voudrais créer plusieurs modules dans une seule application ( compta, facturation, devis, courrier, fonction de caisse, gestion de stock ) une appli pour gérer mon activité professionnelle en fait... Je sais qu'il en existe déjà qui font ce genre de chose mais je suis un peu perfectionniste dois-je avouer :rateau: alors je voudrais en faire une a mon idée précise vu que je n'y retrouve pas ailleurs...


----------



## CathyGYM (30 Décembre 2010)

Alors dans ce cas, je pense que real studio devrait faire ton bonheur. C'est l'équivalent de visual basic sur Mac. Tu peux faire simplement des interface utilisateur. Je n'ai pas utilisé cette fonctionnalité, mais je crois que tu peux gérer des bases de données...
Bon courage.


----------



## ntx (30 Décembre 2010)

Une appli web / php / MySql fera aussi l'affaire et ça a le mérite d'être multiplateforme 

Ou encore GWT me paraît plus adapté que Real Studio.


----------



## Spiderman_ge (3 Janvier 2011)

Est-ce qu'il existe des tutos pour Applescript et Automator ??


----------



## ntx (3 Janvier 2011)

Spiderman_ge a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il existe des tutos pour Applescript et Automator ??


Google.

Mais ce n'est pas du tout adapté à ce que tu nous as dit vouloir faire


----------



## Spiderman_ge (3 Janvier 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Google.
> 
> Mais ce n'est pas du tout adapté à ce que tu nous as dit vouloir faire



Et qu'est ce qui serait le mieux adapté ? :mouais:


----------



## ntx (3 Janvier 2011)

Pour une application avec IHM et base de données pour un débutant : html + css + php + mysql
Bien plus simple à appréhender que Cocoa et ça marche sur n'importe quel navigateur sur n'importe quel OS. Et tout cela est disponible gratuitement.

Ensuite si tu veux une plus belle IHM, essaie GWT qui utilise de JavaScript.


----------



## Spiderman_ge (3 Janvier 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Pour une application avec IHM et base de données pour un débutant : html + css + php + mysql
> Bien plus simple à appréhender que Cocoa et ça marche sur n'importe quel navigateur sur n'importe quel OS. Et tout cela est disponible gratuitement.
> 
> Ensuite si tu veux une plus belle IHM, essaie GWT qui utilise de JavaScript.



Euh ok et je peux attraper ça où ?


----------



## ntx (3 Janvier 2011)

Spiderman_ge a dit:


> Euh ok et je peux attraper ça où ?


----------



## Spiderman_ge (4 Janvier 2011)

ntx a dit:


>



html + css + php + mysql

GWT qui utilise de JavaScript.


----------



## ntx (4 Janvier 2011)

Google pardis  Il y a tous les tutoriels qu'il te faut. 


GWT : Google Web Toolkit


----------



## Spiderman_ge (4 Janvier 2011)

Ok j'ai pu me procurer Xcode et Interface Builder, j'y maitrise pas encore et j'en suis même loin a vrai dire :rateau: mais ça a l'air de correspondre pour créer ce que je veux c'est l'essentiel 

Par contre maintenant je cherche un genre de dictionnaire/lexique sur les commandes pour Xcode parce que c'est pas encore trop trop ça de ce coté... Où est-ce que je pourrai trouver ça ?

_P.S.: désolé si ça parait sur le forum pas le temps de chercher là, boulot oblige :mouais:_


----------



## ntx (4 Janvier 2011)

Et quelles sont tes connaissances en programmation ? Parce que quand je lis ça :


> je cherche un genre de dictionnaire/lexique sur les commandes pour Xcode parce que c'est pas encore trop trop ça de ce coté


on peut se poser des questions.  On va se répéter : Cocoa N'EST PAS POUR LES DEBUTANTS !!!

Apprend d'abord les bases de la programmation (algorithmique), le C (et là ne mégote pas sur l'allocation dynamique de la mémoire et les pointeurs), les bases de la programmation objet (et les design patterns de base), l'Obj-C (ça c'est l'étape qui va vite ) et tu reviens nous voir dans quelques mois pour Cocoa après avoir lu, relu et complètement assimilé ce livre :rateau:


----------



## Spiderman_ge (4 Janvier 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Et quelles sont tes connaissances en programmation ? Parce que quand je lis ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon pas très coopératif mais bon merci quand même... :mouais: Ok j'utilise peux être pas les termes ultra techniques d'un développeur mais j'ai la patience et la volonté de réussir ! Alors ton commentaire là ne m'est pas très utile et vais donc me débrouiller sans ça, j'ai rien payer pour deux programmes alors vais pas débourser pour un livre.

Pas pour les débutants je dis pas le contraire et pas besoin de le notifier aussi grand je sais lire mais y en a qui apprennent vite et qui ont de la logique...


----------



## ntx (4 Janvier 2011)

Et bien si tu le prends comme cela : bon courage et tu viendras nous montrer ce que tu auras réussi à faire, si tu arrives à afficher une fenêtre un jour


----------



## Céroce (5 Janvier 2011)

Avant de construire une cathédrale, on construit une église.
Avant de construire une église, on construit une chapelle.
Avant de construire une chapelle, on construit un mur.
Avant de construire un mur, on coule une dalle.

Tu ne sais même pas comment on dose le ciment.

ntx a raison: Cocoa n'est pas pour les débutants. Ce n'est pas une histoire d'élitisme, ce que tu veux construire est une cathédrale.


----------



## mtcubix (6 Janvier 2011)

Céroce a dit:


> Avant de construire une cathédrale, on construit une église.
> Avant de construire une église, on construit une chapelle.
> Avant de construire une chapelle, on construit un mur.
> Avant de construire un mur, on coule une dalle.
> ...




C'est pas grave,  Spiderman a du temps devant et de la volonté alors ...

Je te conseille ce site  NEHE 

tu peux télécharger des programmes tout fait qui fonctionnent  sur plusieurs plateformes et dans plusieurs langages

l'adresse ci-dessus correspond à la leçon numéro 1 (OpenGl - (doit y en avoir plus de 50 )
Tu fais marcher l'exemple sur ton mac et tu sauras après ce qu'il faut que tu apprennes pour aller plus loin...

bon courage


----------



## ntx (6 Janvier 2011)

mtcubix a dit:


> Je te conseille ce site  NEHE


De l'OpenGL pour une appli de compta / facturation : ça ne va pas beaucoup l'aider :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2011)

Regarde du coté de 4ème Dimension (4D). C'est un logiciel pour faire des bases de donnés. Le langage de prog. est en français et c'est l'idéal pour un débutant (j'ai commencé par là et j'en suit au C). Même si c'est très cher, je peut te passer une version (assez vieille mais très bien pour débuter) gratuite ! C'est parfait pour une compta, gestion de stock... 
Petites photos ici http://institutlemarc.dyndns.org/upload/upload/Images.zip (c'est une gestion de stock d'un institut de beauté).
C'est parfait pour toi  (et gratos !)

xcode


----------

